# Hello!



## Pugsly (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe I've been a member on this forum since 2006 and I just made my first post today. I plan on doing more posting and less lurking from here on out!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

About time you came out of your crypt


----------



## Pugsly (May 22, 2006)

Hey caretaker ...I'm I live in Ohio now, but I grew up on North Avenue just south of 23 mile! I know Chesterfield very well.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to your first day of posting, pugsly


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Pugsley...don't be shy!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Hello and welcome....back.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome old new guy!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

IMU said:


> Welcome old new guy!


exactly!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL, I think you might be the longest lurker...?

glad you posted!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Glad you've gotten over your "shyness". Can't wait to hear what you have to say.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

hi


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Pugsly said:


> Hey caretaker ...I'm I live in Ohio now, but I grew up on North Avenue just south of 23 mile! I know Chesterfield very well.


Welcome neighbor.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Hello... isn't it the quiet ones we've been warned about all our lives?!?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. Wanting to hear more from you. Do you have a yard haunt?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

Well its about time you posted Welcome and hello


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Pugsly


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome Back!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ghubertu said:


> Hello... isn't it the quiet ones we've been warned about all our lives?!?


i couldn't agree more...its the quiet people we should worry about! :lolkin:

welcome Pugsly!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome lurker, Pugsly.


----------



## Pugsly (May 22, 2006)

Thank you for all of the warm welcomes!!


----------



## Pugsly (May 22, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome. Wanting to hear more from you. Do you have a yard haunt?


I don't have a yard haunt ....yet! I have 4 daughters, all under the age of 11. So far, Halloween has been spent taking them trick or treating. My older 3 are starting to be in less of a TOT mode and they are starting to bug me about doing a yard haunt, which works for me! I've been collecting and stashing haunt stuff for several years now. I will probably do something smallish this year and start adding to it in the years to come. I have a Bucky skeleton, and quite a few Bucky skulls to start playing with as well as A Flying Crank Ghost. I am also pretty good with pneumatics so I will be building some air operated props as well.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Well, we can't wait to see what you create. Since you're a long time lurker, you already know how much we love to see pictures!!


----------

